# spilo/rhom



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

couple pics of my 10" rhom and 5" spilo in their new tanks.

The almighty rhombeus...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another really dark, but look how he shines purple in the sunlight...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

kinda a cool pic, still too dark...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

and now the spilo..... (I call him Midas)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

grrrrr.....

this guy seriously wants to eat me, by far my most aggressive and fearless fish.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

his new digs...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice, nice pics also, how long have you had your rhom and what size did you get him at?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've had him since April or May I think. I got him as an 11"er but he was a little smaller. He's grown a little prob close to an inch, but I've never measured him. Here's an old pic of when I first got him.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I like your rhom


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice man


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pics!!! Looks like they like their "new homes" Are your musical aquarium days
over for now?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks

I'd have to say yes for now. I'm trying to get rid of some cichlids to open up my 75 for the manueli, that probably wont' be for a while though. I get a pretty good deal on the 75E tanks (99.95) so I want one more, that'll give each serra thier own 75. After I finish my basement I'm moving all but my 125 down there.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> ... After I finish my basement I'm moving all but my 125 down there.


All those tanks are upstairs?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the rhoms purple looks amazing.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great pics. you ps look awesome. i like their new homes.

Joe


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

looks beautiful, both of em.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> > ... After I finish my basement I'm moving all but my 125 down there.
> 
> 
> All those tanks are upstairs?


 yup, all but the 190


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

very ncie rhom


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very, very, very, nice rhom


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Very impressive rhombeus. I like the pics, dark or not.









Oburi


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Couple more pics of the 10" rhom.....

with flash *


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another w/ flash *


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another, same shot, no flash.....

more later


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

OK THIS IS COOL.....

my rhom and spilo are kicking each others ass thru the divider....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#2


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#3

these two are constantly at it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#4


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#5


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Serras you got...







!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Mr. Hannibal


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet fish


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

beautiful specimens!
does your rhom bug the exos at all?


----------

